# Im starting hgh!



## Trust (Aug 23, 2012)

So from what i see, hgh is the thing to be on amirite?
Im 41 years old atm. I plan on starting at 2iu/d, maybe bump it up to 3/d.    5 days on 2 off...
Im mostly looking for anti-aging/fat loss effect. I got 5 kits of kigs on the way. I know kigs are counterfeited a lot, but i got a good source ( ill be testing them, anyway they are money back guarantee)
Any suggestions/comments for a hgh newb like i am?
Thanks!!


Oh forgot to mention, wife wants to do some also @ 1 iu/d, same goals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a good source too... You've likely wasted your money on them kigs. Shoulda stuck to rips.

For fat loss, 4iu is usually best.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 24, 2012)

1iu is perfect for your wife but you still have to watch diet and train also, no need to take two days off unless it's for $$$ reasons


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope your Kigs workout Bro.


----------



## Trust (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea, i mean no stress there, im actually paying for them only if im satisfied of the quality.

@ POB, Im about 13-14%BF atm, do you think i need 4iu for fatloss ? Im on a clean diet, but im having a hard time to get to 10%

And thank you Jenner, i will pass that message to my wife   Ill tell her she better train, and not skip days or i wont give her her gh


----------



## Trust (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like i can have rips instead...so i should get those?


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 24, 2012)

Kigs is the most counterfeited GH on the market so be skeptical bro.  I would start at 2iu a day, and if you don't get a rash or show that you are pregnant (hcg) bump to 4iu after about a week to ten days. I know the guys on this board like the 5 on 2 off protocol but my wife and I do NOT take days off. Regardless, I hope they are good to you brother. Good GH will indeed lean you out brother. Your sleep and skin will probably be the first two indicators/changes/improvements if it is decent GH.

Best of luck Trust, I hope you have a great run!

Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 24, 2012)

trust said:


> looks like i can have rips instead...so i should get those?



*yes.* please!!!!


----------



## Trust (Aug 24, 2012)

Haha, Thank you Vette!! Ill get Rips!! Im all excited to start this.... cant wait!


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2012)

I totally agree with Vette!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 24, 2012)

some guys get fat loss at 2-3iu over a longer period of time 

my waist and stubborn lower ab / love handle/lower back really leaned up on 2iu of serostim ( but thats pharm grade ) pretty soon after starting , months 1-2 . and the rest of my started to show progress steady progress over several months. Around months 5-6 HGH seemed to be helping my chest and shoulders showing growth that lifting and test never did.  

*it would of been good to bump to 4iu at that time and go for another 6 months but only had a couple of months left of serostim @ 2iu a day.  some weeks i went 7 days on others 6on 1 off , but i bet it would of been thrifty to go 5 day on 2 day off, or at least 6 on 1 off

i pinned both am and pm to see how i reacted, ( lots of opinions on this)  according to the pharm insert its intended to be pm, and i do like that because you dont have to worry about eating messing with your blood sugar , since you fast while u sleep vs. pinning in am and taking coffee or breakfast id try and wait and hour but sometimes id still feel messed up


----------



## Trust (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you CLSMTH700 and Dfeaton


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 24, 2012)

What Cls said makes sense a lot plus pops (Zeek) has posted this more than once, try to change your pin portocol once in while to avoid your body get use to the gh. *Rips all the way hands down on that bro*


----------



## Trust (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Piki!! 
I should have them Rips by next week!! Cant wait


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought you weren't suppose to pin at night? 

Damn this is so confusing.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 25, 2012)

You fucked up bro, I too had a trusted source that sent me fake kigs.

Name the source and we will let you know if you screwed or not!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 25, 2012)

Nevermind didn't see you changed to Rips!

Kigs and Rips sounds like MSM2011 I set him up with the Rips and his Kigs are FAKE!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 25, 2012)

honestly web is full of fake HGH ... 

even ones people are claiming & actually believe are real are just a mix of insulin and t3

sucks.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I thought you weren't suppose to pin at night?
> 
> Damn this is so confusing.



The reason why I pin either late afternoon or even at night is b/c the Hgh makes me damn sleepy.  I'd love to be able to pin every morning but man I'm dragging ass by late afternoon if I dont get a nap.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> The reason why I pin either late afternoon or even at night is b/c the Hgh makes me damn sleepy.  I'd love to be able to pin every morning but man I'm dragging ass by late afternoon if I dont get a nap.



yep same here bro. 

i did all the research and what i learned is some bros swear by both am others swear pm lol  ... don't even get me started (have you ever heard of the hgh blast method where you take the whole week in one IM 1x per week to simulate puberty growth spurts ?? )  lol

but in the end you do what's right for you and it doesn't make a big difference either way.**  personally i started to get feeling it is healthier to take at night, i think eating too soon after taking HGH can fuck up yoru blood sugar, thus being drowsy.

 for what its worth pharm grade hgh instructions in the box advise to take at night


----------

